# Iphone 7 Plus iOS 10



## HASS (Oct 16, 2016)

Anybody have any suggestions on how to fix the partner app from freezing on the iPhone 7 plus? I have already followed all of Uber's troubleshooting suggestions and nothing works....

Thanks


----------



## SinfuHalo (Oct 17, 2016)

HASS said:


> Anybody have any suggestions on how to fix the partner app from freezing on the iPhone 7 plus? I have already followed all of Uber's troubleshooting suggestions and nothing works....
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, no solution here, but I'll wait for a reply to this annoyance as well. Last weekend, my screen froze (went black) and then I heard the "ping" noise. Couldnt accept or do anything but listen to it before I restarted my phone. I'm with you and feel your pain here.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

I have the iPhone 7 Plus but I'm using the app on an iPad Mini 2 instead.


----------



## SinfuHalo (Oct 17, 2016)

WBdriving said:


> I have the iPhone 7 Plus but I'm using the app on an iPad Mini 2 instead.


Thats a good idea, but where do you have the ipad located in your car? Since it's a larger screen, is it mounted somewhere? Cupholder mount? Im having a problem understanding where to locate mine without taking my eyes completely off the road to look at the GPS.


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

I have the same issues, might have to used the iPad. Not sure how that would work as far as placing it goes.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

This is how I have mine setup. I like it much better on my left at night since it doesn't blind me while making slow turns onto something. Even at the lowest light setting the phone would still be too bright when your in a very dark area. I'm using this to hold it. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AIT33WO/?tag=ubne0c-20 Put a magnet behind it so it was more secure to my liking.


----------

